# Bell Peppers & More



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally getting some good sized bells. I think they do better when it cool downs.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice, RB!!! You going to make some stuffed peppers???


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Very nice, RB!!! You going to make some stuffed peppers???


That was my thoughts as well. Chile relleno!


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

I get good bell peppers in the spring but I do my best to keep them alive all summer for the fall. They are bigger plants and really load up and make bigger ones also.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Rubberback, great looking peppers!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice yield!!

I went in today and cleared out my fall maters. It's a futile effort as I loose direct sun in early Oct... Plants looked okay, but planted too late (Aug 1) for any results.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whistech said:


> Rubberback, great looking peppers!


Thanks!! I made a big pot of greens & added all my peppers. My fall garden looks good. Broccoli, cabbage, some carrots came up & cauliflower. God blessed us with some miracle grow. I love veggies homegrown. 
Be planting a ton of onions next month another favorite.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice peppers. We stuff them with a little shredded cheese on the bottom, then fill with boudin, top with diced tomatoes and more cheese. Put a little water in the pan for steam, cover with foil, and bake at 350 for 50 min. Man that just made me hungy. Looks like I got a meal planned for one day.

My pepper plants look good for a while then just start dying away. Got to figure it out so I can have some fresh ones of my own. What are your secrets.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Grill those red bells on BBQ pit all sides till black. Put in a Paper sack (wine Bottle sack) and let them sweat for about 5 minutes. Open peppers and peel back off and discard seed. Lay on foil and place Gouda cheeze on, or any kind you like till melted. Serve as appetizer. YUMMMMMMMY


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

katjim00 said:


> Nice peppers. We stuff them with a little shredded cheese on the bottom, then fill with boudin, top with diced tomatoes and more cheese. Put a little water in the pan for steam, cover with foil, and bake at 350 for 50 min. Man that just made me hungy. Looks like I got a meal planned for one day.
> 
> My pepper plants look good for a while then just start dying away. Got to figure it out so I can have some fresh ones of my own. What are your secrets.[/QUOTE This fall I added some more mushroom compost then covered the entire garden with a hay. Then with all the rain they started producing some nice big Peppers.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I always plant peppers in the spring,but never get much from them until late summer.Cayennes do good all year except for this year.Only I can figure out was bad plants.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Those look good!


----------

